# woodwork plans



## cchan (Feb 10, 2012)

Any one knows where I can find a plan for a shoeshine box?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/30893-g-plan-furniture-cabinets.html

==



cchaninpg said:


> Any one knows where I can find a plan for a shoeshine box?


----------



## yipijian (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks for sharing, that's also what i want


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Truck Plans*

A number of year ago there was a full scale plan posted some place. It was for a mail truck made to use the old post office combination box doors. I printed them out and gave them to my dad. Now they are gone, I even save them on my computer and it went belly up, so they are gone. At the time they were free. I'd even be willing to buy them now if anyone know where to fine the plans. Thanks for the help.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

LiLRdWgn said:


> A number of year ago there was a full scale plan posted some place. It was for a mail truck made to use the old post office combination box doors. I printed them out and gave them to my dad. Now they are gone, I even save them on my computer and it went belly up, so they are gone. At the time they were free. I'd even be willing to buy them now if anyone know where to fine the plans. Thanks for the help.


Thanks All, My Bad. That was a lot easier than I though it would be.  I Googled it and the first thing that came up was the The Mail Truck Bank I was looking for. It is a Rockler/ ezplan.


----------

